# Vorsicht: Neue Welle von Lockanrufen aufs Handy



## sascha (11 Mai 2004)

*Vorsicht: Neue Welle von Lockanrufen aufs Handy*

Seit mehreren Tagen rollen wieder Wellen von Lockanrufen über Deutschland hinweg. Verwendet werden in den uns bekannt gewordenen Fällen vor allem 0190-Nummern. Aber auch 0137-Nummern werden offensichtlich wieder einmal missbraucht, um arglose Handybesitzer abzuzocken. 

Während in den vergangenen eineinhalb Jahren vor allem 0137-Nummern für die teure Abzocke verwendet wurden, scheinen der oder die Täter sich derzeit auch wieder auf die 0190-Nummern zurückzubesinnen. Getarnt werden die teuren Nummern allerdings durch die vorangestellte Ländervorwahl 49, wie uns Betroffene übereinstimmend berichteten. Die Masche ist gleich geblieben. Computergesteuert wählen die mutmaßlichen Abzocker in kürzester Zeit große Nummernkreise an, lassen es bei den Betroffenen einmal kurz klingeln und setzen dabei „ihre“ 0190-Nummer ab. Wer zurückruft, etwa, weil er nicht auf die Nummer achtet oder diese nicht als teuer erkennt, hat das Nachsehen. Bei 01908-Nummern fallen 1,86 Euro/Minute an – Geld, dass der Betreiber der Nummer zu großen Teilen einkassiert. 

Beschwerden über Lockanrufe haben uns in den vergangenen Tagen zu folgenden Nummern erreicht:

01908557321 (zugeteilt der IN-telegence GmbH, Köln)

+49190804484 (zugeteilt der Deutsche Telekom AG, Bonn)

01377370080 (zugeteilt der IN-telegence GmbH, Köln)

+49190868356111 (zugeteilt der IN-telegence GmbH, Köln)

0190856024 (zugeteilt der DTMS AG, Mainz)

Wer sich von Kurzanrufen in betrügerischer Absicht belästigt fühlt, sollte umgehend die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) einschalten und um Sperrung der Nummer bitten. Auch sollte der jeweilige Nummernbetreiber – der diese in der Regel weitervermietet hat – zu Sanktionen gegen den oder die Täter aufgefordert werden. Diese müssen bei gesicherter Kenntnis eines Nummernmissbrauchs einschreiten – je mehr Beschwerden ihnen ins Haus flattern, umso eher werden sie also reagieren. Um Schaden von Vorneherein zu vermeiden, sollten Handybesitzer bei Kurzanrufen oder „Anrufen in Abwesenheit“ ohnehin stets auf die Nummer im Display achten. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dotshead (11 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Vorsicht: Neue Welle von Lockanrufen aufs Handy*
> Diese müssen bei gesicherter Kenntnis eines Nummernmissbrauchs einschreiten – je mehr Beschwerden ihnen ins Haus flattern, umso eher werden sie also reagieren.



Leider hat der Bundesverband Verbraucherzentralen letztens bei Fax-Spam gegen In-telegence
eine deutliche  Abfuhr bekommen

Warum hat das OLG keine  Revision vor dem BGH zugelassen? :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

*Vorsicht bei Annoncen !!!*

Kaum habe ich online bei einem seriösen Anbieter ein Gebrauchsgut zum Verkauf angeboten, schon kamen die Lockanrufe.

Vorsicht: +490190804483 um 22.30 während des Grand Prix`s

Dies zeigt mir, dass man auf keinen Fall seine Handy-Nummer bei Anzeigendiensten angeben sollte- man sollte sie schlichtweg nie angeben! Draurig dass dieser Abzocke wieder einmal nicht durch die RegTP einschließlich mangelder Gesetzgebung der Regierung Einhalt geboten wird. 

Typisch deusche Bürokratie!


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2004)

Was hat das mit typisch deutscher Bürokratie zu tun, nur weil der Gesetzgeber den forschen Handlungen der "seriösen" Geschäftsleute hinterher hinkt? Das war schon immer so und wird auch ewig so bleiben. Alle anderen Länder haben das gleiche Problem - und die meisten von denen haben nicht mal eine RegTP.
Lockanrufe sind dreist und bürgen eine gewisse kriminelle Energie in/um sich, der Betrug gem. § 263 StGB ist einschlägig - und weiter...? Das Problem ist die Geringfügigkeit bei jedem einzelnen Geschädigten und die Vermengung von unseriösen mit ordentlichen Produkten.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2004)

Es sind immer die gleichen Firmen, immer und immer wieder, und immer wieder das gleiche Gerede...

"War schon immer so, kann man nichts machen, woanders ist's noch schlimmer"...

ist das wirklich alles?
cico


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2004)

cico schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist das wirklich alles?


Nein, blos werden die Erfolge und Gegenmaßnahmen oft nicht veröffentlicht. Es gibt Außnahmen, z. B. Aktionen in Sachen Interfun oder GoodLines im vergangenen Jahr. Der Pranger ist leider kein zeitgemäßes Mittel mehr und oft bekommen Journalisten keinen Hinweis oder es besteht generell keine Pressefreiheit für Auskünfte bei staatlichen Eingriffen in private Rechte - die hat nämlich auch ein Beschuldigter im Strafverfahren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> cico schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hat aber auch der Sasser-Programmierer - insofern darf sich das nicht unterscheiden, ob es um einen 18-jährigen Schüler geht oder um fragwürdige Firmenkonstrukte mit Beteiligung von AGs, oder Werbepartner großer Firmen oder fragwürdige Mehrfachfunktionen von hochrangigen Beratern (ich denke da an Prof. Dr. Medienberater)

Da passt was nicht...

Das öffentliche Interesse an der Aufdeckung von Betrug im Internet durch Dialer ist sicherlich auch vorhanden. Wenn man manche Vernetzungen mal aufarbeiten würde, gäbe das eine nette Spiegelreportage. Warum gibt es die aber nicht???

Spannende Frage... (die Du nicht beantworten kannst, das ist schon klar)

Weiter schreib ich nicht, weil meine Wut hier nur die falschen treffen würde...


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Das öffentliche Interesse an der Aufdeckung von Betrug im Internet durch Dialer ist sicherlich auch vorhanden.


Da gebe ich Dir Recht, doch das öffentliche Interesse behindert dann womöglich die laufenden Ermittlungen (falls es welche gibt) und Vorveröffentlichungen gefährden u. U. den Ermittlungserfolg, da dies der Verdunklungsgefahr Vorschub leisten könnte.


----------

